# 7 Pomps and 2 Whiting



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

The day started out cold, cloudy and windy. Wanted to start fishing at 7:00 but had to wait until about 10:00 for the conditions to improve. Once the clouds moved out, oh what a beautiful day it became! I was really surprised to see the water as clear as it was with the amount rainfall we received recently. Lines were in the water around 10:30. Ready to go for our first fishing trip of the year. When the clouds cleared away, we got the first strike around 11 and landed our first Pompano. Over the next 3 1/2 hours we landed six more Pompano for a total of seven. The Pompano ranged in size from 13” to 16.5”. We missed five nice hits during that same time. In the last hour we finished up with two nice whiting. All fish caught and or missed on sand fleas and shrimp. Just a note, there were no catfish harmed in the catching of these Pompano!! Thanks JC for your resurrection life.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn! I need to get out on the beach tomorrow...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go ! And I thought the water conditions would be crap today. Shows what I know.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

That's it! Wife and I just decided we are headed to the beach tomorrow and get us a couple of those pomps!

Fish on...fish on!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Pomps must have been thick today. I hit the beach briefly after seeing a friend as I drove by. In just the five minutes I was there I saw two schools of pomps running the beach. of course I didnt have a rod with me!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice look'in mess of pumps!! Lots of waiting time invested, but it was well worth it. Thanks for the report and the pics. 

Sent using taptalk


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice job! I was just down the beach from you.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

:thumbup:Nice
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Loved the date in the sand. Maybe I can escape late this afternoon.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Dang, nice haul! We quit around 1215p, guess we should of hung in there.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice mess of pomps


----------



## Surffishin (May 28, 2013)

*Great Catch*

That is a nice lookin haul!!! That makes for some good eating.


----------

